# HVAC Buddy app for windows phone/iPhone



## josephsiaq (Jun 4, 2011)

Anyone carrying an iPhone, windows phone or smart phone should find the HVAC buddy app for troubleshooting ac issues. Plug in the info and out comes a diagnosis. A really nice tool when you have an employee that isn't totally confident in troubleshooting. Better yet, you can email a report to the office and even the customer. I did not design it, but I do use it when I'm stumped.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

I think he is dropping support for that app. Not enough people buying it.


----------



## Sandy (Sep 19, 2018)

Tell me more services for appliance repair in pasadena ca. In addition to the above


----------



## shophiapena (Jan 23, 2019)

Hi Field Force tracker a best HVAC buddy management software with mobile app.


----------



## shophiapena (Jan 23, 2019)

*HVAC Service Employee software & App android/iphone*

Every HVAC industry


----------

